# mio tema XFCE di gentoo

## trigg

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gycWpM19SFCakYduigv9zN8-DG1kNIYX/view?usp=sharing

ise a qualcuno piace questo tema può scaricarlo dal mio google drive cliccando sul link sopra indicato

https://i.imgur.com/oV0MXm3.png

https://i.imgur.com/yhu0VcA.png

https://i.imgur.com/kj67tqe.png

https://i.imgur.com/tx3V2xX.png

https://i.imgur.com/ueMovS7.png

----------

## ilnanny

bello ,

potresti fare una variante chiara ?

#viola_ce_nè   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Complimenti e' uscito un bel tema. 

Ti fa nulla se chiedo ai modi di spostare la discussione in Forum di discussione italiano visto che non riguarda strettamente un problema di gentoo?

----------

## trigg

grazie per i complimenti  :Smile:  li accetto sempre ben volentieri 

@ilnanny i temi chiari per me sono più difficili da fare , forse dipende dal fatto che con i temi scuri è più semplice esaltare i contrasti dei colori

in ogni modo ho buttato giù il gtkrc 

il tempo di creare i pulsanti e farò il gtk3 

nel link in basso c'è la bozza in gtk2

https://i.imgur.com/zCepfMZ.png

ciao @fedeliallalinea

grazie  :Smile: 

come faccio a spostare il topic nella discussione foruma italaiana?

pensavo fosse già questa   :Sad: Last edited by trigg on Sun Jul 08, 2018 4:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> ciao @fedeliallalinea
> 
> grazie 
> 
> come faccio a spostare il topic nella discussione foruma italaiana?
> ...

 

Non puoi farlo tu ma devo chiedere a un moderatore.

Si e' la sezione italiana del forum gentoo ma e' divisa in 3 sezioni:

 Forum italiano (Italian): dove ci sono tutte le questioni strettamente relative a gentoo

 Forum di discussione italiano: dove si parla di tutto quanfo rigurda il modo di GNU/Linux anche se non direttamente gentoo

 Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools): dove si mettevano/metto tutti gli howto/tip/guide (caduto un po' in disuso da quando esiste il wiki ufficiale)

----------

## oscarandrea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gycWpM19SFCakYduigv9zN8-DG1kNIYX/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ise a qualcuno piace questo tema può scaricarlo dal mio google drive cliccando sul link sopra indicato
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/oV0MXm3.png
> ...

 

molto bello, bravo!

----------

## zar Marco

Bellissimo @trigg! Come ti trovi con gentoo?

Ho appena finito di installare gentoo con mate, ma mi fai venir voglia di mettere xfce   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkfor.con

per fatalità ero su KDE ma ieri ho cambiato idea e ho fatto una installazione pulita e ho installato XFCE per un desktop più leggero

----------

## zar Marco

@trigg ho una domanda da porti ed una richiesta per te eh eh 

Nel thread degli overlay hai un tema con il calendario e le varie frequenze, cosa usi?

VIsto che sei molto bravo con i temi, constatato anche in altri forum, riusciresti a crearmi un tema, e questo è molto bello, con il colore rosso al posto del viola?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## trigg

[url]ciao zar ^_^ 

https://i.imgur.com/Qu3M9zF.png

certo che si  :Smile: 

lo faccio con la scala di rosso .

rispondendo al tema con il calendario nel thread degli overlay dovrebbe essere un conkyrc 

 non ricordo e non sono riuscito a trovarlo nel forum .

alla domanda come mi trovo con gentoo mi trovo molto bene , lo aggiorno quasi ogni giorno e per ora mi sembra essere anche più stabile di arch-linux 

sto pensando anche di assemblare un bel pc potente per gentoo .

mi spiace aver risposto con così tanto ritardo 

preparo il tema posto degli screen e mi dici se va bene la scala [/url]

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie mille @trigg, aspetto con ansia eh eh eh .

Sono contento che ti trovi bene con gentoo, ora mi ci sono messo un pò pure io, per ora accantono arch, anche se la accenderò per aggiornarla occasionalmente, mi spiacerebbe rovinarla

----------

## trigg

ciao @zar marco

prima di andare avanti devo chiederti se va bene come base

https://i.imgur.com/sHxPU0Y.png

oppure vuoi un tema chiaro con rifiniture rosse ?

cioè la base chiara con contorni  sfumature e dettagli in rosso?

----------

## zar Marco

No no è perfetto così! Molto bello Trigg

----------

## trigg

sto procedendo non ho ancora la giusta ispirazione anche se ho  diverse idee

----------

## zar Marco

Ah vai tranquillo! Non ho fretta eh eh

----------

## overweb65

Trigg volevo farti i miei complimenti! Ho adottato il tuo tema.Bravo!!

----------

## trigg

grazie overweb65   :Very Happy: 

@zar Marco sono stato fermo una settimana causa mal di denti che nn mi ha permesso di concentrarmi

se nn rischio un'overdose ai augmentin a breve riprendo il tema under.blood.red-skin . 

a presto ^_^

----------

## trigg

@zar Marco va bene questa tonalità rosso pastello oppure preferisci un colore più vivace?

https://i.imgur.com/HptNQo7.png[/url]

nn fare caso al colore dei caratteri lo camvierò quello che mi preme sapere e se vuoi uno sfondo opaco o uno più lucido tipo la tonalità dei pulsanti del pannello

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me ci vuole in rosso piu' ligth questo, carattere a parte, mi spacca gli occhi

----------

## trigg

e lo so 

sto lavorando su più soluzioni una più chiara e l'altra più scura

a sinistra c'è quella più chiara che effettivamente può stancare 

mentre a destra c'è la soluzzione più scura che è quella che farei io per il mio pc

https://i.imgur.com/SyeYhHl.png

aspetto la risposta di Zar Marco e dopo vedo su quale idea proseguire

----------

## zar Marco

Oddio, diciamo che sono entrambi 2 bei rossi, sceglierei quello di sinistra, ma effettivamente non so quanto possa distruggere gli occhi a lungo andare. Mentre quello di destra mi sembra molto valido

----------

## trigg

per oggi mi fermo qua domani continuo meglio staccare per vedere l'effetto a freddo

https://i.imgur.com/bBbsjvx.png

https://i.imgur.com/329dIrN.png

https://i.imgur.com/89skJ6c.png

----------

## zar Marco

Beh, molto bello Trigg! Complimenti

----------

## trigg

under-trigg-red-sky

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xbdqfqtszph39l8/Under-trigg-red-sky.tar?dl=0

in alto il link del mio dropbox 

la richiesta del tema rosso è molto insolita spero di aver fatto un buon lavoro e che il tema sia di tuo gradimento

non è stato per niente facile farlo   :Embarassed: 

nel link di sotto qualche screen

https://i.imgur.com/dWYAfPm.png

https://i.imgur.com/aTio3le.png

https://i.imgur.com/cvPx9Ug.png

https://i.imgur.com/RgYAJnb.png

https://i.imgur.com/6N1dPnj.png

tienimi informato se riscontri dei bug   :Smile: 

----------

## zar Marco

Azz, non volevo metterti in difficoltà Trigg! Grazie mille domani sarà la prima cosa che proverò!

----------

## zar Marco

[img]http://i.imgur.com/umZ3CBT.png[/img]

Grazie trigg molto molto bello

----------

## trigg

c'è qualcosa che nn torna

ad esempio la sidebar di thunar 

deve essere scura a caratteri gialli 

https://imgur.com/dWYAfPm

la tua è rossa a caratteri bianchi dopo manca la scrollbar e la maniglia

https://imgur.com/umZ3CBT

forse perchè non hai installato gtk3 non so che dirti

----------

## zar Marco

Mmm domani provo a verificare. Non c'entra il fatto che ho copiato l'intera cartella un usr/share/themes?

----------

## ilnanny

Ciao trigg bella anche la variante rossa che ho appena scaricato ,

se avrai bisogno io me la cavicchio con i disegni in .svg .

sono a disposizione .ciao.

Ps. qanto vorrei rivedere in giro un tema basato sullo schema dei colori di 'NOX' ,utilizzo da sempre XFCE e credo che nox (solo gtk2  :Crying or Very sad:   )

sia uno dei temi che stanca meno gli occhi ed è gradevole nella combinazioni dei colori ,magari alle scale di grigio gli darei una leggera virata sul blu/viola es:

al posto del nero qualcosa che somiglia al = RGB :35 40 50

e del grigio al =RGB :215 215 225

naturalmente che sia compatibile con i gtk3 e i bottoni monocolore più in linea con il temi moderni.

Però non mi sono mai cimentato con i CSS di conseguenza non saprei da dove incominciare .

----------

* si intravede una subdola richiesta nel mio commento?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

